# Wattwürmer plümpern in Kiel/Umgebung



## Brutzlaff (5. Januar 2013)

Moin,

kann mir hier vllt jemand Tipps geben, wo und wie ich am besten im Bereich Kiel und Umgebung, also Laboe bis Surendorf, Wattwürmer selber plümpern kann? Ich habs vor kurzem mal am Nachmittag in Falckenstein versucht, aber keinen wirklichen Erfolg gehabt. Worauf muss man auf jeden Fall achten, was sollte man an Ausrüstung dabei haben?

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe!


----------



## KOCHI82 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern in Kiel/Umgebung*



Brutzlaff schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kann mir hier vllt jemand Tipps geben, wo und wie ich am besten im Bereich Kiel und Umgebung, also Laboe bis Surendorf, Wattwürmer selber plümpern kann? Ich habs vor kurzem mal am Nachmittag in Falckenstein versucht, aber keinen wirklichen Erfolg gehabt. Worauf muss man auf jeden Fall achten, was sollte man an Ausrüstung dabei haben?
> 
> Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe!




Moin! ich habe es immer vor dem campingplatz neustein auf der rechten seite des ausgangs der förde probiert. in 30 min. hatte ich meine 40-50 würmer. allerdings im sommer. ob es jetzt bei den wassertemperaturen auch so gut geht weiß ich nicht!

Ich habe immer ein Brett (ca30x60cm) wo auf einer seite ein seil (ca.1,30m lang) dran kommt meine würmer "rausgespült". Dabei wird das brett mit dem fuß unter wasser gedrückt mit dem seil in blickrichtung. dann wird das brett immer im wechsel hochgezogen und mit dem fuß runter gedrückt. dabei entsteht bei etwas übung ein krater mit 1m durchmesser und die würmer siehst du schon nach kurzer zeit überall um und im loch leigen. 

die werden dann mit einen kinderkescher aus dem 1€ laden eingesammelt. 
funktioniert super!:m


----------



## F1SCHER (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern in Kiel/Umgebung*

hier mal im bild ! ton kann nicht jeder verstehen 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvaBwHociz0


----------



## KOCHI82 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern in Kiel/Umgebung*



F1SCHER schrieb:


> hier mal im bild ! ton kann nicht jeder verstehen
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvaBwHociz0



Danke! das video hatte ich auch gesucht und leider nicht mehr gefunden! gleich speichern!   echt ne klasse methode!


----------



## Brutzlaff (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern in Kiel/Umgebung*

Das Video hatte ich auch gefunden. Und danach halt auch so ein Brett gebaut...:m
Jetzt fehlen mir halt nur die Tipps, wo man das am besten machen kann, auch im Winter...


----------

